# Guess the wood



## outofthisworld (Dec 24, 2014)

You wood nuts are pretty sharp so this might be to easy, will see. Not something you see very often, (at least I don't), so what is it. Nothing to win here just for fun and bragging rights. In case it matters for reference this is about 4" in diameter.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 24, 2014)

Birdseye mahogany?


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2014)

Birdseye cherry? Whatever it is, it's nice!


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 24, 2014)

Birdseye sapele . There's a Great chance I spelled that wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## outofthisworld (Dec 24, 2014)

3 great guesses but no winner yet :)


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2014)

birch


----------



## SENC (Dec 24, 2014)

Birdseye.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## outofthisworld (Dec 24, 2014)

It's not a trick question, and yes this wood does have birdseye figure but not usually.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2014)

Osage Orange? Chuck


----------



## LSCG (Dec 24, 2014)

Pine?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 24, 2014)

Beech


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2014)

I have some alder that looks just like that, so I say alder


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2014)

The awful lighting of the photo makes it very difficult to make an educated guess because I can tell the color and grain are not truly visible (it would be worse if I had taken the photo). But I'll hazard a guess that it's redwood. The glare on the lid says it isn't but I know I can't trust that glare so it's my guess based on a piece of RW I have here that looks similar.

It's a beautiful box.


----------



## outofthisworld (Dec 24, 2014)

Barry you nailed it. I didn't think much of the wood when I first got it but when I finished it up I had a new appreciation for it. Now it's in my cool stuff pile. Barry, have you see much of this before? Got any pics of yours. Thanks for the guesses, hope you've seen something new.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2014)

I bought a bunch of random wood at an auction (cabinet shop foreclosure) a few years back, and one was a 6/4 plank of alder with large patches of that birdseye figure. I still have most of it, but one thing I used it for was the feature-ring in this segmented hollow form...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## outofthisworld (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Barry your work is Fantastic as is usual!!


----------

